# 11 Month Old Tearing Up Carpet



## Sam Adams (Jul 15, 2011)

I checked through twelve pages and did a search but found nothing. Our 11 month neutered male has taken to tearing up the carpet when we are not home. We have used the Boundary spray and scolding. Magazines and napkins I can tolerate but the carpet is another level of frustration. 

Suggestions will be appreciated. Sam Adams and my wife Denise.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Crate or block your dog off in an area that does not have carpet!

Flora tore up the carpet in our dining room when she was a pup. I blocked her off from that area for about a year and nowadays she's older and doesn't give the carpet a second thought.

He's a cutie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My daughter's golden also tore up carpet when left all day. They had to resort to keeping him in the bathroom till he grew out of it.
It is probably some kind of separation anxiety.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

carpets, tile, walls all sorts of things are torn up when these young ones get left alone, so I recommend crating or gating them in small area until you know they are calm, maybe 1 1/2 or 2, or even 3.


----------



## Sam Adams (Jul 15, 2011)

We stopped crating months ago because he behaved so well and had no problems waiting to eliminate outside. Might have to do that again? Gee I'm going to want a bigger crate...

Thoughts on a cat helping or just a potential for other issues?

Thanks all for chiming in.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This sounds like classic separation anxiety. I empathize with you so much! After a cross-country move, Joker "plucked" the new carpet on the bottom stair in a rented house. We had some serious conversations and he eventually stopped as I spent more time with him and he felt more secure. And I counted my blessings that my landlord really liked my dogs. Many years ago, a newly rescued German Shepherd pup ate a hole in carpet we'd had for three weeks. In both cases, love for the young dogs triumphed over concern for the carpet.

I hope it works out that way for you. And you might try getting an anti-anxiety med for your pup to help the process.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Nine - eighteen months is the toughest time ... adolescence. Even well-mannered dogs sometimes go through destructive phases. Management and supervision are key. Confine to an area he can't easily damage, like a laundry room, kitchen, etc. or teach to accept and use a crate.

Also, be sure not to scold after the fact. He'll have no idea why you're suddenly angry. Only time scolding is remotely effective is if you catch him in the act. Even then, it's more about interrupting unwanted behavior "scolding" in the traditional sense.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would go back to the crate... no shame in doing so. We had to do just that a few times before Samantha was really ready to be out alone. We're going through the same thing with Mulligan. We've been leaving him our for short times, the other day he was actually out for 3 hours without incident. Tonight I left him for 15 minutes when I ran to the store... and I came home to a throw pillow with a hole in it and a blanket with a corner missing. Back in the crate he will go, primarily for his safety but also for the "safety" of our belongings.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Bentley did this also. We had to go back to crate training and took away all plush toys. It was not anxiety. For bentley, it was sensory. He liked the feeliing of pulling on fabric.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Crate sounds like a great idea. However, if it's going to be for a long time each day I would not use a crate. Not sure how long the dog is home alone but if he's ripping up the carpet I assume it's quite some time. I would look into a dog walker if you're leaving him for more than 5 hours every day.


----------



## Sam Adams (Jul 15, 2011)

My wife and I realized when he had a basket that held his toys he would crew that up. We might need to get him something else to crew up then maybe the carpet will survive.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

sbechtold said:


> Bentley did this also. We had to go back to crate training and took away all plush toys. It was not anxiety. For bentley, it was sensory. He liked the feeliing of pulling on fabric.


This is the same for my Dexter. He would even attempt to do it while we were all home, so I know it wasn't separation anxiety. It's also why the new house has hardwoods throughout.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Praise God we've never had a carpet chewer! My daughter's wheaton terrior has had 2 episodes of carpet eating/chewing which resulted both times in obstruction and surgery. :doh: And, Molly is at least 7! And....if I took Coley's "den" away (he has one up stairs and downstairs) he'd revolt! He loves it in there. We just keep the doors open and it's his room. His own little space and he loves it.

He's just now almost 17 months old and we are just testing the waters in leaving him out while gone. So far, he's done great. Again, with the crate doors open and all harmful things out of reach. Helps with keeping the house clean!


----------



## carleysmom (Jun 4, 2011)

The golden that I previously had (she passed in December) did this for years. For her, it was a combination of boredom - while I was at work- and just the fascination of the pulling the fibers out. When I moved into my current house, I couldn't bring myself to crate her so I confined her to a front bedroom where she could look out the window. I bought an inexpensive remnant from the carpet store and put it down over on the 'good' carpet. It saved my carpet and the only expense was the cheap remnant.


----------

